# Lost Vape Therion 75c



## Res (1/7/17)

Hi guys,

Looking for a LV Therion 75c, black frame. I know SirVape has them, but wondering if anyone else has stock as I'm looking for a specific color batter door.

Thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/17)

Res said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for a LV Therion 75c, black frame. I know SirVape has them, but wondering if anyone else has stock as I'm looking for a specific color batter door.
> 
> Thanks.


Maybe check with @kimbo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Res (1/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe check with @kimbo?


Thanks pal....will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

